# Enoch Pre-Fall?



## D. Paul (Aug 6, 2007)

R Bruce Parnell from Stillwater Reformed Pres Church made a statement concerning Enoch I had never heard before (assuming I heard it correctly...although I listened several times to be certain). 
http://www.stillwaterrpc.org/genesis.php

In his lesson on Genesis 5 on 08/21/2001 he stated "Enoch lived in the pre-fall days..." This is at approx 10:00mins to 10:45 in the audio for quick reference. 

Now, I have often wondered if the command from God "Be fruitful and multiply" Gen 1:28 was fulfilled prior to the event of the Fall; Scripture does not say outright. But surely Enoch, the 7th from Adam Jude 14 is outside the parameters of the days of the fall, are they not?


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 6, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> R Bruce Parnell from Stillwater Reformed Pres Church made a statement concerning Enoch I had never heard before (assuming I heard it correctly...although I listened several times to be certain).
> http://www.stillwaterrpc.org/genesis.php
> 
> In his lesson on Genesis 5 on 08/21/2001 he stated "Enoch lived in the pre-fall days..." This is at approx 10:00mins to 10:45 in the audio for quick reference.
> ...



The assumption, if true, is nonsensical (I have not listened to the audio). Enoch did not always walk with God, Gen.5:22! Imagine what it would have been like for Enoch to have conversed with Adam - o.k. I am arguing from silence, but the possibility cannot be ruled out.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 6, 2007)

Do you think maybe he meant to say "pre-FLOOD days"?

That would be my first assumption...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 6, 2007)

Maybe he misspoke and meant to say pre Flood?


----------



## D. Paul (Aug 6, 2007)

I believe he did intend to say pre-Flood. His ensuing comments are in that context but because of the shock of the statement I think I overlooked it. 

OK...useless post...back to business. Nothing to see here. But thanks!


----------

